# Whatever Happened to Kobe's Endorsements?



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

It seems a few months ago I heard that Kobe was the most marketable athlete there is, voted by somebody (according to Laker fans).

If that is true ... whatever happened to his endorsements:

Addidas
McDonalds
The Basketball (name escapes me)
Nutella (an Italian product)

Personally, I don't think he pulled in a return on the dollar.

The reason I ask is because, he certainly is trying to draw attention from SOMEONE by changing his sneakers every game. He even wears Iverson's shoes. Now that is reaching. Iverson has a lifetime contract with Reebok, so they certainly aren't interested in Kobe. Allen wouldn't have that.

Anyway, who knows? Is there something in the works? Why can't he get endorsements?

Any ideas?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He isn't wearing a certain brand of shoe to draw interest from the company, wheter you like it or not Kobe is a extremly popular player and he has his choice of what company he can sign with. It is up to them to sign him. If Derek Fisher has a shoe contract then I'm pretty sure Kobe can get one is well. Right now he is wearing certain shoes for comfort reasons.

He still endorses McDonalds
He still endorses Spalding
He still endorese Sprite

and countless other brands, he is just taking his time with a shoe deal.

By the way watch Mr. Popular lead all Western Conference guards in all-star voting, yet he doesn't have enough fans for a company to sign him to a shoe deal...


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> He still endorses McDonalds
> He still endorses Spalding
> ...


Oh?!? Then where might we see these commercials or print ads which are bringing in the bucks for those companies.

Is he now camera shy? 

DFisher has a contract? NOOOOO. He just made an appearance in the Nike "Funk" ads. If I'm wrong, who does he have a contract with and what is the name of his shoe.


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

I was wondering about that too.I havent seen a kob commercial for along time.He is still with countless brands but no commercials yet.Nike is the front runner for kobe he is expected to sign with nike in february accrding to latimes.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

I bought Nutella because it had Kobe on it and it was pretty good. It is like chocolate peanut butter. I think Nike will once again dominate the shoe world after signing Kobe and LeBron James sometime next year.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Despite some opinion around here Kobe is one of the league's most popular athletes so I doubt endorsers wouldn't mind him pitching there products. Who in the league are we seeing advertize products right now. Shaq is the only guy I can think of who has a commerical running that isn't about a shoe ad. The video game ads are an NBA licensed deal so no player particularly has that locked up. Kobe has another Video Bball game coming out I heard. Kobe has to be a major get for a shoe company . The possibilities for ad campaigns involving Kobe and Nike could be great. Hell they could capatalize off the Kobe/MJ comparisons using both of them in an ad sorting of a passing of the baton type thing. Kobe will be all over the place I'm sure in the coming years.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

KG still has AND1 shoe ads on TV and I believe MJ still has Hanes ads on TV. Are you refering to Shaq and Crunch Bar?


----------



## spartanfan2003 (Jul 12, 2002)

Hey, JYD, you were born in Flint! Awesome! I lived there for like four months while we were "house hunting" in Detroit.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> Oh?!? Then where might we see these commercials or print ads which are bringing in the bucks for those companies.
> ...


A shoe contract is nothing more than an agreement between a player and a company that the player will be paid to only wear their shoes and apparell. It doesn't mean you have commercials or a signature shoe. Tmac has been with Adidas since his rookie year yet this is only his second signature shoe.

Fish has a contract with Nike.


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Spartanfan2003</b>!
> Hey, JYD, you were born in Flint! Awesome! I lived there for like four months while we were "house hunting" in Detroit.


Yeah, Flint is awesome. Unfortuanately it is a city on a downfall. Last year I went to 11 Pistons games and 6 Flint Fuze (CBA)games. I was pissed off when the Fuze left. It was so cool because there was hardly anybody there (IMA Sports Arena), that they let anyboby go on the court after the game and talk to all the players. Ira Newble (starting SG for Hawks) and Jermaine Jackson (back-up PG for Raptors) were on the team before they got called up. Basketball is still alive in Flint!

The Spartans lost two games in the Pre-season tournament, what's up with that. They look good tonight though, against UVA.

I bet Kobe will have a shoe deal by Febuary.


----------



## Azadre (Aug 25, 2002)

Are there any current commercials with Kobe?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Azadre</b>!
> Are there any current commercials with Kobe?



Nah ... haven't seen old ones OR new ones. Guess he doesn't need them to make money for the companies he endorse since he's so charming and popular and marketable. Beats anything MJ has even done.

A new trend in marketing, I guess.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> A shoe contract is nothing more than an agreement between a player and a company that the player will be paid to only wear their shoes and apparell. It doesn't mean you have commercials or a signature shoe. Tmac has been with Adidas since his rookie year yet this is only his second signature shoe.
> ...


Ahhhh. I finally get it ... This must mean that:

KOBE HAS A CONTRACT WITH REEBOK TO WEAR IVERSON'S SIGNATURE SHOES. That will explain why he has been wearing only Iverson shoes since MJ made the comment about him wearing his shoe! 

Since, he appearently can't get anyone to give him his own signature shoes. He has no "street" credibility, so the hip hop generation won't wear his shoes. So, what's a superstar to do ... wear another superstar's shoes, one that does have "street" credibility.  I'm sure alot of Kobe's fans are happy about that little scenario.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> Nike is the front runner for kobe he is expected to sign with nike in february accrding to latimes.


I guess MJ put a stop to that ... Kobe's been wearing Iverson signature shoes )Reebok) since MJ's comment.

Seems to me, if he's trying to get his own contract, he wouldn't wear someone else's signature.

I will patiently wait for the February announcement. I guess, he'll spring his new shoes on us all during the All Star Game, which is where EVERYONE debuts their signature.

Should be interesting. Then all the little kiddies will get their parents to run out and buy them.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Addidas let him go to free up more money for Lebron James?

-Petey


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

what are you talking about. At the golden state warriors game kobe was wearing mjs whole line.Ya he was wearing pants and the shirt and shoes.He has worn nikes or jordans like every other game or every 2 games.He cant wear the same shoe more then 3 games in a row so he has to switch it up.He has been wearing and 1s,reeebok,and all different sorts of specially made nikes for him.A lot of them have his number on the back.

Talk about lucky!What I would do do get tons of people kissing my *** and giving me tons of free shoes and designing ones for me that noone even has yet.He has already wore nike shoes that arent even on the market yet.

I dont know why he has no commercials now.Maybe next year they will start.maybe he is sick of doing them cause every year he has done tons.His last commercials were in last years playoffs sprite and mcdonalds which ran every two seconds.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Addidas let him go to free up more money for Lebron James?
> 
> -Petey



That's funny. I would understand that.

Did you hear Musberger say that when Kobe was asked if he watched Lebron's game, Kobe said ... "I was too busy." But when the Hornets were asked if they watched his game, they all started smiling and said, "Man we taped it and yeah, we all watched it together."

Kobe sounds a little jealous, maybe. Also did you see a stat posted on one of the pre-game shows that showed the average points for players in their Rookie year coming straight from high school? KG had the highest average of 10.4. The other 4-5 were somewhere in the 7-8 range. Yet, KG did not get the hoopla that "some" did and still does.

I hope Lebron is not all hype, but listening to Walton and the others who watched him, they have eliminated that. They say this kid KNOWS the game mentally, and he "absorbs" what is happening on the floor AND he plays within the confounds of the team. And, there is debate about whether to invite him to play in the Olympics. What an experience and preparation for the NBA that would be for the kid ... to be coached by Larry Brown!!!!

I can't wait to see him play.

Seems I got away from the topic of this tread --- but I'll blame it on you!  You brought up Lebron.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> what are you talking about. At the golden state warriors game kobe was wearing mjs whole line.Ya he was wearing pants and the shirt and shoes.He has worn nikes or jordans like every other game or every 2 games.He cant wear the same shoe more then 3 games in a row so he has to switch it up.He has been wearing and 1s,reeebok,and all different sorts of specially made nikes for him.A lot of them have his number on the back.
> 
> Talk about lucky!What I would do do get tons of people kissing my *** and giving me tons of free shoes and designing ones for me that noone even has yet.He has already wore nike shoes that arent even on the market yet.
> ...



YOU are so funny. ALL NBA players wear any shoe in their team colors (just like college and high school) if requested. Hell, all the equipment manager is contact them and request certain colors. Please, lets be real. Just look around. Every player on the Laker team wears SOME shoe in purple and white that is NOT sold in the stores. Pleeeeeez. 

No one is kissing Kobe's ***. Certainly, not Nike. Nike does not need Kobe. And believe this --- if he IS wearing only Nike gear, it's because HE bought and want fans like you to believe he is sought after, when in actuality he has no takers.


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Not Nice beautiful- Jemel


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> quote edited


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*would you really market Kobe right now?*

he is getting bad press his team is underachieving and well lets face it his comercials kind of suck(the infusion commercial gotta be among the worse ever ) and i'm inclined to blame him for that as well.

there have been players who hav been worse in commercials and they have either stopped getting them watch the amount of them slide or found some way to reinvent themself(think penny hardaway and little penny til his game went in the toilet)

there are players who have capture americans minds to more of a degree than kobe and they are everywhere (iverson t-mac shaq KG and lebron mania)

kobe who is not really as popular as most laker fans want to believe isn't "in" right now and thats why he isn't all over the Tv right now


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: would you really market Kobe right now?*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> kobe who is not really as popular as most laker fans want to believe isn't "in" right now and thats why he isn't all over the Tv right now


I hear what you're saying and agree.

Kobe WILL BE ON LETTERMAN tonight. But, that's not because of his popularity, it's because local TV Channel 9 and national TV CBS (KCBS2) in LA are both owned by the same company. Here in LA they share everything, including newscasters. They even switched a showing of The Survivor to Channel 9 when there was some major event (awards show) on Channel 2.

So, I'm not surprised that it is Channel 2's effort to get some publicity for poor ole Kobe. To bad, because unless Kobe gets an image consultant and be willing to LISTEN, he's just not a likeable person. We've all seen his attempts at toning down his arrogance and cockiness ... but somehow, it always seems to shine through.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Here you go happygrinch and Raider-

http://www.google.com/press/zeitgeist.html (thanks JG)

Look at #4 on the most searched athletes list.

Also number 1 among NBA players.

Please try to spin this into proof of his lack of popularity.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> http://www.google.com/press/zeitgeist.html (thanks JG)


I knew that this thing would have a good utility.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Here you go happygrinch and Raider-
> 
> http://www.google.com/press/zeitgeist.html (thanks JG)
> ...


most searched does not equal most popular 

if it did would have said most popular whichis far more catchy than most searched 

eminem is most searched man period 

is he the most popular man in the world? 

of course he isn't just like kobe is not the most popular nba player 

though he is probably the most hated according to the most hated thread that is currently in the the league section of this site

just like eminem if some one took a poll is probaly the most hated musical artist 

there is a difference between popular and searched 

no spin needed just an english lesson


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> most searched does not equal most popular
> ...


Obviously this isn't "proof" that he is the most popular NBA player. Just like the fact that he might not have as many shoe contracts as before isn't proof that his popularity is lessening. But if a lot of people are searching for information about him then you would think that most of them are fans.

By the way both Eminems albulm and movie hit number 1 on their respective chart. Kobe will probably hit number 1 among western conference guards in all-star voting.

Maybe most searched is more closely related to most popular than you think.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Obviously this isn't "proof" that he is the most popular NBA player. Just like the fact that he might not have as many shoe contracts as before isn't proof that his popularity is lessening. But if a lot of people are searching for information about him then you would think that most of them are fans.
> ...


ok lets shoot down this sillyness once and for all 

the fact that people looked up kobe's name alone (and that i all you are saying by the way ) has nothing to do with being popular 

need some proof ?

look no further than directly down from most searched atletes and you will see stories

story #1 the world cup i'll grant you that may have been popular ..but not in every country and i'm not talking about the disinterest in this country for the cup i'm talking about the controversies that sprung from it

story #2 Iraq ....yeah this is a shinning star in popularity, dont you just love this country ?according to the world reknown offerings of jemel irief tis country's story is the most popular in all the world because people love iraq so much these days

story #3 snipers hell yeah because everyone loves a good sniper just gives you that nice warm fuzzy in your pants and and a spark in your heart 

whats story # 4 you ask ? hurricane lili because everyone loves hurricanes and lili was was just a lovefest wasn't she ?

just cause people click on you doesn't mean they like you some things in life are (learn this word if you dont know it) infamous that means people know who you are and in many cases interested but they dont like you 

drop this foolish stance while you still have an ounce of dignity


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*LOL ...*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> ok lets shoot down this sillyness once and for all
> ...


I can hardly wait for his response. 

BTW: Reebok is releasing Stevie Francis' new shoe. Bet he was even listed as ever searched on "google" and even HE has a shoe. What's up with that????


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Most of the people that search for Kobe's name admire him and want to read about his accomplishments and such. Sure there are probably people that don't like him like you and Dynasty Raider that would search to get some more info to bash him on. But it's not like Snipers or Iraq, Kobe accomplished only positive things this year and people like you two don't enjoy reading (or searching) postive info about Kobe.

Read it and weep, just announced today-

Guards: Kobe Bryant (LAL) 659,998; Steve Francis (Hou) 415,773; Steve Nash (Dal) 296,114; Gary Payton (Sea) 237,618; Mike Bibby (Sac) 216,547; Michael Finley (Dal) 166,942; Andre Miller (LAC) 84,850; Tony Parker (San) 71,239; John Stockton (Uta) 70,344; Cuttino Mobley (Hou) 68,016. 

Ouch facts hurt. Where is Steve's shoe taking him?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

well he's another fact for you all

on this site's most hated list the winner(or loser as the case may be) was none other than kobe bryant 

but what would you expect the guy gets booed in his own hometown 

because as i said earlier bryant isn't nearly as popular outside of l.a. as laker fans would like to believe


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> well he's another fact for you all
> 
> on this site's most hated list the winner(or loser as the case may be) was none other than kobe bryant
> ...


This site= 2,500 members

Kobe all-star votes= 690,000+

Guy gets booed in his own hometown because he keeps the hometown team from winning a title the year before.

And you can be the most hated and still have the most fans. Everyone either loves or hates Kobe and the Lakers. No one is indifferent.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Hmmmmmmmmm ..*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Most of the people that search for Kobe's name admire him and want to read about his accomplishments and such. Sure there are probably people that don't like him like you and Dynasty Raider that would search to get some more info to bash him on. But it's not like Snipers or Iraq, Kobe accomplished only positive things this year and people like you two don't enjoy reading (or searching) postive info about Kobe.
> 
> Read it and weep, just announced today-
> ...


Be honest, Jemel. How many times did you and your homies vote for Kobe? Don't be surprised if he's booed AGAIN. He's really NOT a likeable person. Except that is ... to kiddies, who can also vote via the internet, BTW. LOL. Great system for selecting All Stars.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

wow is that it ....well explain to me how come shaq who is originally from new jersey(weren't they denied a title as recently as 6 months ago) didn't get the hell booed out him in their last game in new jersey(which just so happened to be last night) every time he touched the ball ala Kobe in philly

or how come that doesn't happen to shaq everytime he plays in texas where he graduated high school(aren't the spurs and mavs considered title contenders)

not giving much time to think about your answers are you ...or maybe we are in some netherworld where booing actually is some @**backward way of showing heartfelt love and appreciation for Kobe (and no one else in the known universe..or maybe its for everyone too hmmm...)

waits lets all give some thought about the ramifications of this new theory

in greece where they heat up coins and throw them at members of the opposing teams ....THATS NOT HATRED thats just an attempt to get the attention of these players because the fans love then so very very much and maybe an overture to these players to please sleep with their wives and girlfriends

and every time someone says kobe sucks they aren't talking about a 24 yr. old b-ball player they are talking about the mouth watering juices from the lovely Kobe steaks of which they are complimenting because in he wonderful world of mr. irief sucks means lovely splendid and joyful

c'mon

that ounce of dignity is down to a gram now


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> wow is that it ....well explain to me how come shaq who is originally from new jersey(weren't they denied a title as recently as 6 months ago) didn't get the hell booed out him in their last game in new jersey(which just so happened to be last night) every time he touched the ball ala Kobe in philly


Do you realize that Fish was booed in the all-star 3 on 3 game? Destiny's Child was booed because one of them wore a Laker jersey. Yeah I'm sure it's a coincedence that Philly fans hate Fish and Beyonce as well. 



> or how come that doesn't happen to shaq everytime he plays in texas where he graduated high school(aren't the spurs and mavs considered title contenders)


Yeesh... no response to this. WATCH a Lakers game in San Antonio.



> not giving much time to think about your answers are you ...or maybe we are in some netherworld where booing actually is some @**backward way of showing heartfelt love and appreciation for Kobe (and no one else in the known universe..or maybe its for everyone too hmmm...)


Don't put words in my mouth. My only arguement is that he leads the league in all-star voting and web site hits. Which you amazingly don't value as much as some boos among 17,000 people and the opinions of 2,500 people on a obscure web site.

But props to you for not trying to spin the all-star voting like Raiders shameful attempt.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

Shaq is I guess big and lovable... well I mean he made it a point to say that he was / is from NJ. He mentioned his family over and over, and how his family was rooting for NJ over him in some cases. How can you not love a man who has a sense of humor like this?

Can you name five "funny" people (actor, athlete, etc etc) that are truly dispised.

-Petey


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Petey</b>!
> Shaq is I guess big and lovable... well I mean he made it a point to say that he was / is from NJ. He mentioned his family over and over, and how his family was rooting for NJ over him in some cases. How can you not love a man who has a sense of humor like this?
> 
> Can you name five "funny" people (actor, athlete, etc etc) that are truly dispised.
> ...


Also, don't take this wrong Petey, but Jersey fans aren't as rabid as Philly fans. When the Knicks come to town 60% of the crowd roots for them. They are among the league worst in attendence. Philly fans cheered when Mike Irvin left a game on a stretcher.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> Do you realize that Fish was booed in the all-star 3 on 3 game? Destiny's Child was booed because one of them wore a Laker jersey. Yeah I'm sure it's a coincedence that Philly fans hate Fish and Beyonce as well.
> ...


i could discredit the all star voting very easily bj armstrong was once voted in by the fans 

do you honestly believe it was because more people loved armstrong than anyone else?

i'm a bulls fan but even i know it was because bj was a guard on 3 time finals winner not out adulation for his game and everyone knew who he was because he was on the bulls 

if you are posting on basketball site generally you are a pretty die hard basketball fan 

but most people who are voting aren't 

and getting hits on a web site doesn't mean people like nor does getting votes for the all star (they both can mean it but in no way does it necessarily have to )
it means you are famous and people know who you are and may have an interest in you 


and derek fisher got booed because he's derek fisher and no one outside of laker fans and fisher's circle of friends and family wanted to see his butt on all-star weekend for any reason 

and desitny's child got booed for being dumb more than anything else (everybody knows you dont go into an arena wearing the OTHER teams gear and i've never seen a performing artist do it so i'm assuming those are perhaps the dimmist 3 chicks in music right now )

and by the way on this little web site people were actually asked who they hated and to no surprise to me kobe finished #1 on the most hated 

and lets be realistic for a second kobe is the most voted in the allstar in one part because he is pretty good but a bigger reason ...he has no competition of any real kind at the shooting guard spot(I know you can vote2 pointguars if you wanted but most would like a pg and sg to repesent)

does he have to compete with vince carter or mcgrady how about ray allen and iverson , reggie miller and the mother of all vote snatchers michael jeffrey jordan

no kobe's biggst threat of the top of my head would have to be doug christe and michael finley neither of which are as popular as the group i named above for the eastern conf.

i never said kobe wasn't popular i just know he isn't the most popular also his popularity is sliding and he has alot to with it 

no one told him to talk smack to the philly press before the finals and no one told him to act in a way he has developed stuck up label no one told him to make crappy commercials 

and for 3 years he was rocking a messed up brushed back fro' for no reason other than maybe he was to lazy to either cut it or pick it properly


----------



## JYD (Sep 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> and for 3 years he was rocking a messed up brushed back fro' for no reason other than maybe he was to lazy to either cut it or pick it properly


You don't like reverse afro's?
Besides what does his hair have to do with his popularity?
Would you rather see Kobe try to grow corn rows or pop corn?


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

endorsements are an image business 

bad hairdo's 
being ugly
grabbing your crotch 
and spitting on little girls 
and paternity suits 
bad press

pretty much anything negative for people to see will have an effect


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Hmmmmmmmmm ..*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> endorsements are an image business
> 
> bad hairdo's
> ...


That can't be true. 

How do you explain MJ's marketing success? What was negative about him. I understand MJ's marketing success had a major impact on the US stock market during his prime. Under your theory, we should have booming times now with the 9/11 incident and the pending attack on the Middle East.

Please explain.


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Oh man. kobe is the leading vote getter out of all the nba players.He has more votes then mcgrady and vince.More then shaq or yao.Everyone.He has the most votes.He isnt just leading the west guards or the western conference.He is leading the entire nba in votes.No player has more votes then kobe.


Hmm maybe thats because he is one of the most popular players in the nba.People could of gave more votes to vince or mcgrady but they didnt yet.Why because they arent as popular as him and people want to see kobe start more then mcgrady or vince.Why is he the most seasrched baskteball player maybe because people want to know about him.Why would people waste their time searching about him if they hate him.that makes no sense.

Face it.Everyone knows who kobe is and how good he is.He has fans in every city and country except philly.Look at the nets game on christmas day.There was a fan sitting there in kobes jersey.Thats wierd isnt it when kobe is getting ready to play in la and the nets are facing boston.Kobe is a plane ride away and this guy is sitting in kobes jersey at a nets game.


This guy is an international marketing commodity.Is iverson winning or mcgrady.What have they won.They still have commercials and shoes.Just cause the lakers suck right now doesnt mean kobe isnt marketable and wont be in the future.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*It Escapes Me ....*



> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> Oh man. kobe is the leading vote getter out of all the nba players.He has more votes then mcgrady and vince.More then shaq or yao.Everyone.He has the most votes.He isnt just leading the west guards or the western conference.He is leading the entire nba in votes.No player has more votes then kobe.
> 
> 
> ...


Tell me again, what is he marketing? I seem to have missed his commercials and print ads.

I'm guessing you'll have a stroke if he appears at the All Star game with his own shoe? I would be happy for YOU.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

*Re: Hmmmmmmmmm ..*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> That can't be true.
> ...


i meant for that player 

if someone had implicated MJ in any big scandals it would afect his marketing appeal 

news in general unless there is a recession or boom time has no effect and those 2 instances its indirect at best

there would be no "i know he slaps his wife and mistress around and pees on infants and puppies, ...but the jordan cologne smells so good i dont care i got to have it "

people would care and he would suffer in marketability because of it 

negative news works negatively in those cases for instance if everytime you heard Kobe's name it was followed by how much they(the lakers) are underachieving you'll find (or may have already found) that he is losing popularity


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>beautifulkobe</b>!
> Oh man. kobe is the leading vote getter out of all the nba players.He has more votes then mcgrady and vince.More then shaq or yao.Everyone.He has the most votes.He isnt just leading the west guards or the western conference.He is leading the entire nba in votes.No player has more votes then kobe.
> 
> 
> ...


the reason as i have already explained is that Kobe has no competition at the shooting guard spot for votes 

the most popular shooting guards in the league with the exception ok kobe are all in the east 

t-mac iverson pierce jordan allen vince carter 

who is the next most popular 2 guard in the west finley or christe ?

they wouldn't beat out the 2nd tier of player in the east that consist ofHamiliton Ricky davis(there is a pretty big thead saying he belongs on the team) stackhouse allan houston eddie jones 

and because in the east the 2 guard vote goes 6 ways kobe should be out in front but he doesn't have 6 times as many votes as carter or t-mac or any of them


----------



## SLiM9287 (Jul 2, 2002)

So for Kobe to lead all-star voting and he does not even have any comercials out, man that must be a first. Comercial or shoe deal doesnt matter he is one of the most popular players in the nba and who says you have to like him for him to be popular. Thats how you become popular by having people hate you and love you. And for the whole booing thing did you know that MJ gets booed everytime he steps into a cleavalend arena, dont beleive me go bak to the allstar game interwiews when asked if he has been booed before.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Thank you, happygrinch ...*



> Originally posted by <b>happygrinch</b>!
> 
> 
> the reason as i have already explained is that Kobe has no competition at the shooting guard spot for votes
> ...


I've been searching for a logical explanation as to why he is the leading vote-getter this year, YOUR explanation makes an awful lot of sense and satisfies me. Because, we ALL know this guy is not a fan favorite (his skills might be, but he is definitely not a likeable person.) 

The way he has been "strutting" lately, I'm almost confident he's going to spring something at the All Star game. The following occurrences form my speculaton:

* He shows up in Toronto sporting a blond oversized fur coat with an earring so large, that his ear lobe was touching his shoulder;

* When he arrived at the Lakers vs Kings game (at Staples Center), he drove up in a yellow Lambrigini (sp?). Same as MJ did in Chicago with his Black Lambrigini.

He's trying to send some kind of message, I can only speculate that he will use the All Star game to do it. You know he wants to be FIRST in something, anything will do at this point.  I will be surprised and convinced for sure that no one is confident that he can make them money if he doesn't spring something on us.

It may not be shoes, because that where everyone showcases their new shoe edition. Oh, what could it be ... any ideas?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*To The Forefront, Again ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> I've been searching for a logical explanation as to why he is the leading vote-getter this year, YOUR explanation makes an awful lot of sense and satisfies me. Because, we ALL know this guy is not a fan favorite (his skills might be, but he is definitely not a likeable person.)
> ...


I'm bringing this up today because *I* believe Kobe will spring SOMETHING on us during the All Star Game. I'm even more curious because Reebox, Addidas and Nike have all come out with "team" commercials so far. Nike is using Jason Kidd to promote the "East/West" style AND Nike has dropped VC from promoting the "Shox". So, it will be pretty interesting to see what shoe Kobe will endorse -- if any.

Oh, what do you think of Kobe's "sprite"  commercial? Seems he's trying to promotie his boxing career to me.  OR, what message do you get?


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He's just trying to show off his work ethic, which is one of the best in the league. Never seen him use that angle before.

Apparently Nike offered him to a 25 mill, 5 year deal. I believe only Iverson and Jordan get paid more than that yet Kobe turned them down. That tells me he either wants more money or has already reached an agreement elsewhere.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Thanks ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Apparently Nike offered him to a 25 mill, 5 year deal. I believe only Iverson and Jordan get paid more than that yet Kobe turned them down. That tells me he either wants more money or has already reached an agreement elsewhere.



Hmmm. I hadn't heard that. 

But I can see him turning down the offer to be part of the "team" Reebox or "team" Nike. And, if that is the case, with the trend towards "team" promotion ... he may be out of a contract because even Adiddas now has a "team" promotion. It's going to be hard because Nike has limited name brands to MJ only, and I would think that with Reebox giving Allen a lifetime contract --- he will be their only name brand. Adiddas doesn't have a name brand -- does it, so maybe he can be theirs again, if they're looking to go that route.

Still, I think he will spring SOMETHING on us. Dada maybe? Who else is left. Of course, he could always sign up on Shaq' label.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

Dynasty Traider-
You embarrass yourself....the Allstar game has just finished and you just look so foolish right about now.

Keep coming up with your pathetic displays of hatred for all things Kobe and the Lakers....it has been entertaining SO far.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*WOW!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I am SHOCKED!!!! No new shoes for Kobe!!!!????? Nothing but Sprite? What's going on? Why no takers. I thought he was he most marketable athlete there is, right up there with Tiger Woods?

Well, I guess he's decided that it is better to be without a shoe contract than to be part of a "team". I guess he'll now wait to see if he wins the League MVP, and then try to convince some shoe company that he is worth his own shoe.

I am really surprised.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

*Re: Thank you, happygrinch ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> I've been searching for a logical explanation as to why he is the leading vote-getter this year, YOUR explanation makes an awful lot of sense and satisfies me. Because, we ALL know this guy is not a fan favorite (his skills might be, but he is definitely not a likeable person.)
> ...


There are people who live outside of your head Dynasty Raider, Why do you need an answer to why Kobe's the leading vote getter just because you hate him doesn't mean he isn't the leagues most popular player. Him being the leading vote getter makes perfect sense. Unless you've talked to everyone who's voted why speculate on something thats obvious which is Kobe's the most popular athlete. He clearly is on this board go look it up he's the most talked about athlete in the history of this whole board everyobody talks about him either way and if he wasn't a great player that wouldn't be the case.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Aren't YOU curious?*



> Originally posted by <b>jazzy1</b>!
> 
> 
> There are people who live outside of your head Dynasty Raider, Why do you need an answer to why Kobe's the leading vote getter just because you hate him doesn't mean he isn't the leagues most popular player. Him being the leading vote getter makes perfect sense. Unless you've talked to everyone who's voted why speculate on something thats obvious which is Kobe's the most popular athlete. He clearly is on this board go look it up he's the most talked about athlete in the history of this whole board everyobody talks about him either way and if he wasn't a great player that wouldn't be the case.



Wouldn't you like to know why he doesn't have a shoe contract? Isn't that the barometer for successful, marketable, popular players --- their ability to SELL products.

I didn't question his ability. I'm just wondering why he doesn't have a shoe contract. Above it was posted that he was contemplating a contract. I just thought, which usually happens, players introduce their shoe during the All Star Game. I brought this post forward again to admit that I was wrong.

If you can't take it --- then, I feel sorry for you and your inability to get inside my head.  Like you said, not everyone like that guy or any player. It's a part of being human.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Dude, he just turned down 25 million from Nike. He led the league in all-star voting. He doesn't have a shoe contract BY CHOICE. Accept it and quit making false assumptions.

By the way happy belated birthday.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Dude, he just turned down 25 million from Nike. He led the league in all-star voting. He doesn't have a shoe contract BY CHOICE. Accept it and quit making false assumptions.
> 
> By the way happy belated birthday.



Thank you -- that was thoughtful.

But, seriously, don't you even WANT to know why he DOESN'T want a shoe contract? With an ego like he once had --- what gives? Has he matured pass that ego --- I think not. 

I want to hear from HIM why he doesn't want a shoe contract.

Thanks again for the birthday wish.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

He's going to get an contract eventually, he just doesn't want to make a hasty desicon probably considering how it ended with Adidas. This is only the second day where he's been allowed to sign with another company.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Oh ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> He's going to get an contract eventually, he just doesn't want to make a hasty desicon probably considering how it ended with Adidas. This is only the second day where he's been allowed to sign with another company.


So, because of contractual obligations with Adiddas, he's been unable to sign with any other company? The term wasn't up with Adiddas last year? Too complicated, because he's been wearing other brands. But, I guess anything's possible in a contract.

If that's the case, then it explains why he hasn't signed with anyone. Thanks.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

*This ESPN article explains it*



> After sales for adidas' KOBETWO's floundered, Bryant -- who is averaging 28.6 points per game and averaged 40.2 point for the five games leading up to the break -- paid close to $8 million to buy himself out of his contract. Part of the buyout, however, stipulated that he would agree not to sign with a competitor until after the All-Star Game and he could not wear shoes of any competitor for more than three consecutive games.


http://espn.go.com/sportsbusiness/news/2003/0208/1506124.html


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Re: This ESPN article explains it*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> 
> 
> http://espn.go.com/sportsbusiness/news/2003/0208/1506124.html



Yep, it does in black and white. Thank you.

It can't be much clearer than that. Because I knew if he COULD, he would have sprung something new at the All Star game.

Thank you. My inquisitive mind has been satisfied. Now ... who wants him?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Hate to Keep Dragging this out of ...*

mothballs, BUT ...

It's been 4 months and Kobe doesn't have a shoe deal yet. What's up?

I guess since no shoe company will allow him to glorify himself (instead of their shoes) with those self-gloating commercials, he's doing it with a SODA!!??? Not SHOES.

Just tell me --- what does Sprite have to do with HIS workouts and how hard HE works and what people have to say about HIM. Don't they remind you an awful lot of those Kobe commercials that were all about him and the oceanview from his home --- never talked about the shoes, but he did playball in them. If you didn't know, you wouldn't know he was a basketball player; then again, maybe he wants you to believe he's a boxer OR a movie star.

He's still a funny man.

How many bottles of SPRITE have you all bought to be like Kobe? What's the latest on the shoe deals? I know Reebok dropped negotiations. Did he REALLY believe that Reebok would let him upstage their moneymaker?


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> He's just trying to show off his work ethic, which is one of the best in the league. Never seen him use that angle before.
> 
> Apparently Nike offered him to a 25 mill, 5 year deal. I believe only Iverson and Jordan get paid more than that yet Kobe turned them down. That tells me he either wants more money or has already reached an agreement elsewhere.


Vince Carter 30 mil and 5 or 6 I forgot.

Penny had a life time contract with Nike as well.

Nike understands Kobe doesnt sell shoes, however they need to sign some stars for sake, that's why he is getting the cheap 25 mil for 5 years, consider the rings and the hypes he gets, what a pathetic offer if I were him I would be ashamed and dont let this information leaks publicly!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> 
> 
> Vince Carter 30 mil and 5 or 6 I forgot.
> ...



So, he turned down Reebok, turned down Nike, bought himself out of Addidas? Who's left? And 1, Puma, Fila, Dada. I guess you're right --- he might be worth more than that to THEM.

The trend is towards "team" shoes; Kobe wants a signature --- his personality and attitude is not marketable. Maybe his skills are, but it takes more than that. 

Need personality --- he doesn't have it. 

Look at Yao Ming, personable guy: Visa, Apple Gatorade.

Look at Tiger: AMEX, Nike (signature), Buick. See where I'm going with this?

Like him or not, AI has a hip-hop following and nowadays, THAT'S WHERE THE MONEY IS. AND, he has a killer smile and great on-court attitude, so his lifetime contract with Reebok is well deserved.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

It was pathetic to me that Kobe shoes dont sell when in Adidas.

You know those Kobe One the yellow colorway, LOL at Adidas called it "Sunshine" LOL, just call it a yellow FUXKER! I went to the outlet there in HK and what year it is now? 2003 eh? They still have tons of sizes left for a pair of shoes made in 2001. English is not my first language but I know how to use the word "pathetic" correctly! LOL at the shoes went down to $500 hkd = 70 usd still tons of sizes left.

The reason I think Kobe turned down the Nike offer was that he wanted a shoe line himself like the "Kobe Brand", LMAO, the true Jordan shoe diedhards wont ne buying Kobe and who's left there? LA fans? How many LA fans can support Kobe?

I just bought a pair of T-Mac all-star for outdoor basketball and my friend gave me his Kobe 2 after wearing for a couple of times, he said his gal doesnt want him to wear shuffle shoes, lol LMAO and then I wore the shoes for like twice then I threw them away when moving, LMAO, it was my bro said to throw the shoes away.

I was a former Com Mod here, I respect this forum but I just cant stand a few homers here!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> It was pathetic to me that Kobe shoes dont sell when in Adidas.
> 
> You know those Kobe One the yellow colorway, LOL at Adidas called it "Sunshine" LOL, just call it a yellow FUXKER! I went to the outlet there in HK and what year it is now? 2003 eh? They still have tons of sizes left for a pair of shoes made in 2001. English is not my first language but I know how to use the word "pathetic" correctly! LOL at the shoes went down to $500 hkd = 70 usd still tons of sizes left.
> ...


John: That is exactly my point. HE and his LA fans have placed him on this pedestal that no one else is buying.

There are only a few and very few signature shoes: 

Iverson
T-Mac
Jordan
Webber
Garnett


I'm just not sure WHO wants to take a chance on Kobe --- he's just not that marketable. AMEX, VISA, Auto Dealerships --- No one wants to take the risk except Sprite. And Kobe is proving those that turned him down to be right. He just wants to showcase himself and not the product.

Oh well --- the man doesn't get it and he won't change.

Besides --- buying himself out of the contract with Addidas was a bad move. Sends a bad signal to other potential brands.

Oh --- LA fans didn't even wear his shoes. Children ages 1-11 did.  Not much money there. Secretly, with those numbers, Addidas may have bought him out.

THOUGHT: Why do you suppose Shaq doesn't have a signature shoes after his failed miserablly? Those guys just aren't likeable personalities.

EDIT: Additional thought on Shaq' endorsements --- the Burger King deal sure didn't last long, the Nestle Crunch has been curtailed and in order to keep the Radio Shack gig, Shaq had to apologize to the Chinese community. I repeat --- they aren't marketable because of their personalities and attitudes.


----------



## Lope31 (Jun 11, 2002)

Kobe has so much haters his products are frowned upon. If a kid gets some Iverson or Garnett shoes people are like "Oh Sweet!" If somebody gets Kobe shoes people are liked "Oh, he knows nothing about basketball...poser"

Kobe appeals to younger kids more, so that is why older kids frown upon other older kids getting Kobe stuff. I am just sayen it how it is in my Northern Ontarian hockey city.

He has no "street cred" people want to be like a tough, in your face kid from Virginia or out of high school from chicago, not a rich Italian kid who seems like he has had the perfect life.

Kobe has some true fans but the rest are just uneducated "posers" who know about 3 players in the league (MJ, Vince and Kobe) and since Kobe is so popular it makes his products less popular. The majority of kids don't want to wear something that everyone else already has, if they show up with the same gear that some little 8 year old has then they will get razzed for it.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*That's somethin' ...*



> Originally posted by <b>KABI</b>!
> Kobe has so much haters his products are frowned upon. If a kid gets some Iverson or Garnett shoes people are like "Oh Sweet!" If somebody gets Kobe shoes people are liked "Oh, he knows nothing about basketball...poser"
> 
> Kobe appeals to younger kids more, so that is why older kids frown upon other older kids getting Kobe stuff. I am just sayen it how it is in my Northern Ontarian hockey city.
> ...


Now, that's what I call really stretching for an explanation as to why no one wants him to market their product. Really, now. Not even kids drink Sprite, and I bet nor does Kobe. It is just theyare the only company willing to take the risk.

But, I do give you credit for thinking and trying to rationalize what is going on. Most of your buddies here, are chickens who hide behind the "ignore" button rather than discuss the truth. Then again, maybe they just don't know the answer either 

With all of his hype, I've got to admit that it is puzzling. Which leaves me to believe that it is the fact that he is not a likeable person. You are aware of "focus groups" aren't you. I'm sure before large sums of money are given to a player to promote a product, the manufacturer MUST KNOW if they can make money, especially a company like Nike, etc.. 

But, there are companies like Sprite that are in need of publicity moreso than the dollars, they'll take the risk because their advertising budget has nothing else to spend on. 

Anyway, good effort. Let me know when you find the true answer. My speculation sounds good to me.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

Raider- your OBSESSION with negativity towards the Lakers (in particular Kobe and Shaq) is embarrassingly sad for you.

Bryant received more votes by the fans to be in the all-star game than ANY player....this no doubt infuriates you. Why else would you come on the Lakers forum instead of the NBA forum and spew all this drivel about endorsements?

The people that voted for the ASG are BASKETBALL fans that watch the game.....they voted for him because they wanted to see him play....in other words they like him and appreciate what he brings to the sport. I KNOW THAT'S HARD FOR YOU TO GET YOUR MIND AROUND. 

As for why he hasn't signed with another shoe company yet, he certainly will when he is ready to. WHY DO YOU EVEN CONCERN YOURSELF WITH HIS ENDORSEMENTS WHEN YOU DON'T LIKE HIM?

He actually makes more on endorsements than he does the 12 million the Lakers pay him.

Kobe Bryant is popular, goodlooking, rich and talented with a beautiful wife and life and he's sitting on top of the world......try not to worry so much about him. 

He's doing just great on his own without your "help".


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> He actually makes more on endorsements than he does the 12 million the Lakers pay him.
> 
> Kobe Bryant is popular, goodlooking, rich and talented with a beautiful wife and life and he's sitting on top of the world......try not to worry so much about him.
> ...


Then please tell us where all this money is coming from? is Sprite and Spalding paying him 10 million dollars a year each to push the Infusion basketball and a beverage? i dont think so. 

Please, tell us what other endorsements we can find Kobe on? There may be a few in Italy, but chances are, there are not many.

The fact is, Kobe Bryant, while popular in a Basketball context, does not have the crossover appeal that guys like Michael Jordan, Allen Iverson, and Tracy McGrady do. He will be the top vote-getter in many all-star games to come, but he will never sell a shoe like Michael Jordan can. Why? because of attitudes and personalities. These are the reasons why Kobe is not swimming in endorsements.

However, maybe Kobe Bryant turns down all his endorsements... i dont know, i'm not his agent, but the fact is, if your offered 5 million dollars for a 30 second commercial or for the rights to your name, you do it. Not doing it would be stupid


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

Hey man, I don't make up the figures. He is projected to make over 25 million dollars this year and only 12.4 of it comes from the Lakers.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Bet this NEVER crossed your mind ...*



> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> 
> Bryant received more votes by the fans to be in the all-star game than ANY player....this no doubt infuriates you. Why else would you come on the Lakers forum instead of the NBA forum and spew all this drivel about endorsements?
> 
> ...


Did this cross your mind? The infusion of Chinese votes because of Yao actually VOTED for Kobe based on his hype and them not knowing the other players. Kobe should fall on his knees and thank the CHINESE PEOPLE.  There is no way he should have lead in All Star voting.

Re: your obsession with his looks and his wife ... hear me out ... Kobe IS NOT HANDSOME. He has a peanut head wirh a receding hairline @ 24, a pointed nose with expanded nostrils, tiny ears and reminds me of Stuart Little. His wife looks so different with all of the plastic surgery and dye jobs she had ... she looks nothing like the little girl he first introduced to us. But, hey, if you've got the money --- why not --- I would . She's going to need every bit of it to lipo that body back into shape. Did you see how huge she got?


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Touche'*



> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 
> 
> ... Spalding ...


He lost that deal as well. It is now, Paul Pierce, Jerry Rice and some other guy.

Kobe can't sale --- needs an attitude adjustment. Everyone can see through him "trying" to change. So far, it's only worked for Sprite and they are going to driving up all mad with the many times the push that commercial down our throats.

How many have now switched to Sprite because of Kobe? :grinning: 


So, I don't know WHERE eddy's figures are coming from. Share with us eddy.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> Hey man, I don't make up the figures. He is projected to make over 25 million dollars this year and only 12.4 of it comes from the Lakers.



Are those figures based on the contract he ONCE had with Addidas? Must be. Or, maybe residuals from his rap album. Help us out here, eddy.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

Raider- most of your posts are too childish to comment on and that last one about the head and the surgery speaks volumes about you. Having said that, I will stoop to your level and tell you to look at Forbes.com where he was #31 on the celebrity list of income earners for 2002 at 22 million. This year he is pegged at 24 million of which I repeat....12.4 comes from the Lakers.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Stoop a little further ...*



> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> Raider- most of your posts are too childish to comment on and that last one about the head and the surgery speaks volumes about you. Having said that, I will stoop to your level and tell you to look at Forbes.com where he was #31 on the celebrity list of income earners for 2002 at 22 million. This year he is pegged at 24 million of which I repeat....12.4 comes from the Lakers.


'

and tell us where the rest is coming from. AND, I have already made my speculation. It is only a projection based on the Addidas contract, the nutella, the spalding. Those contracts were spread over years. THAT'S it. AND, none of us really know what happened with the Addidas thing.

I'll give you childish, if that is the only thing you can come up with. I'll let you go. Apparently, you can't explain the remaining dollars being showered on Kobe. :grinning:


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

He gets it from robbing banks I guess.

Oh! wait, he's a sports figure so the money must come from endorsements....like ANY OTHER SPORTS FIGURE.

Notice there are very few athletes on the list above him......gosh that's odd since he's SO unpopular.

I submit that the few people that frequent this forum, or any computer basketball forum that happen to dislike Kobe (for some incredibly silly reason) are so few in REAL numbers where advertisers are concerned, that they couldn't care less about yours or my feelings.

WORD!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*That was funny ...*



> Originally posted by <b>steadyeddy</b>!
> He gets it from robbing banks I guess.
> 
> Oh! wait, he's a sports figure so the money must come from endorsements....like ANY OTHER SPORTS FIGURE.
> ...


What did you just say? Sounded like rambling. Are you drinking?


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: That was funny ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> 
> What did you just say? Sounded like rambling. Are you drinking?




Sigh!


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Remember during Kobe's incredible run when he was getting cheers and his name chanted in visiting buildings in Utah, Denver and New York? So many people wearing Kobe jerseys in those buildings, probably voted him to the all-star game!

No wonder he turns down 25 million from Nike!


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Hey Jemel ....*



> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Remember during Kobe's incredible run when he was getting cheers and his name chanted in visiting buildings in Utah, Denver and New York? So many people wearing Kobe jerseys in those buildings, probably voted him to the all-star game!
> 
> No wonder he turns down 25 million from Nike!


But the fact remains, those WITH the money don't think as highly of him as he thinks of himself and they don't believe those FEW jerseys will translate into real dollars. Not yet, things can change. If he's turning down Nike, just who does he think is going to give him what he wants?

To his credit, he was doing a good job of convincing me that he was at least making an effort to change his attitude --- UNTIL those Sprite commercials brought out that same old Kobe --- ME, ME, ME, I AM THE BEST. Y'ALL DON'T KNOW NOTHING. ME, ME, ME. Confirmed to me that he is aware of his shortcomings and has said, to hell with that. I'm going to be who I am: cocky and arrogant. I am the best there is in this game. :grinning: 

That turns people off and the sooner he and you all learn that the better for Kobe's image. He's not the only YOUNG guy in the league and he's not the first to enter out of high school ---- SO DID KEVIN GARNETT. Bring something other than scoring to the table. He must be LIKEABLE, IMO. I know --- my opinion doesn't count because I wouldn't spend one penny on anything Kobe.

Well --- I've done enough work tonight --- chat with you all another day. Have a good week.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

If you guys read my post, then you would have seen that I did not deny kobe's popularity in the context of basketball. Kobe is very marketable as a basketball player, but not as a spokesman. That is why he doesnt have endorsements coming out of his ears.

Eddy, Jemel: Straight to the point, please tell me why Kobe Bryant doesnt have even close to the amount of endorsements that even guys like Yao Ming have. Is there a good reason? a 25million-5year contract from Nike is bullsh!t, which is why he turned it down. Comparable players are getting much more, so he had a reason to turn it down. However, lets flip it around. Why would Nike offer him something that he would turn down? Obviously, Kobe Bryant isnt a "must-have" player to have in their portfolio...

Kobe loses points with most people outside of Los Angeles because of his attitude and personality. When i see post-game interviews of Kobe, usually i end up feeling like "That guy is a jerk" or "Wow, hes cocky". Does that take away from his ability to play basketball? No. Will people still enjoy what he brings to the game? Yes. But will people buy shoes because he wears them? No. Why? because his character is not as likable in comparison to guys like Michael Jordan and Yao Ming.

Alright, steadyeddy, you keep mentioning that Kobe will get 12-15 million dollars (approx.) in endorsements, well i have your link right here: 

Kobe #6 in endorsements 

However, there is one problem. heres the quote for Kobe Bryant:


> Kobe Bryant - Current endorsement deals for the L.A. Lakers guard include McDonald's, Spalding, Adidas, and Sprite.


Hmmm, considering he has lost both the Adidas (his largest endorsement) AND Spalding (not sure about McDonalds), i'm guessing that his endorsements have stepped down *just* a little. Now you're gonna say "well that is old. the new one says 25 million". Well check this out:
Shaq #4 on list at 14 million a year 


> O'Neal makes about $14 million a year in endorsements.


So if Shaq was above Kobe on the list with 14 million in endorsements, and Kobe lost 2 of his major deals, then that means he must have lost at LEAST 6 million. Basically, Saying that Kobe will make 25 million this year on endorsements is impossible. period.

In the end, all signs point to the fact that Kobe cant keep endorsements. Why? because people arent swayed by seeing Kobe Bryant's Pic on something. Kobe Bryant has a whole lotta game on the basketball court, but off of the court, his game is hurting.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

Hogey, please try and understand what you are reading. I said 12.4 of the 25 million comes from the Lakers. 

I'm not gonna keep going over this anymore because really WHO CARES, the real point is he is one of the top athlete endorsers.

And I don't know what the .... you're talking about in his interviews. He sounds perfectly fine and gentlemanly to me. I mean really you guys are perfect individuals I guess, because the slightest thing to you is somehow a problem.

GET THIS! he is one of the top endorsers of all celebrities.....and especially basketball players. Hogey!....your OWN link says Shaq and Kobe are above ALL OTHER BASKETBALL PLAYERS EXCEPT JORDAN AND IVERSON in endorsements. And the only thing they list for Iverson is his lifetime deal with Reebok.

Guys your jealousy of Kobe is pretty sad.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Ming has international appeal. Plus he's a freak. Black 6'6" basketball players that can dunk are everywhere. 7'5" Asian guys are unique. When Shaq was a rookie he got more endorsments than anyone not named Jordan because he was 7'1" 300 pound backboard breaker. Nobody ever saw anything like him.



> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> 
> Kobe loses points with most people outside of Los Angeles because of his attitude and personality. When i see post-game interviews of Kobe, usually i end up feeling like "That guy is a jerk" or "Wow, hes cocky". Does that take away from his ability to play basketball? No. Will people still enjoy what he brings to the game? Yes. But will people buy shoes because he wears them? No. Why? because his character is not as likable in comparison to guys like Michael Jordan and Yao Ming.


Now you just lost points with me. Face it, you hate Kobe because you hate the Lakers. You hate Phil and Shaq as well. Did Kobe ever say anything like this-

"I'm the best player in this series, Baron has teamates that help him win." 

"Nobody on the Nets can guard me."

Quote 1 was paraphrased from TMac in the playoffs last year. Quote 2 is Paul Pierce, also from last years playoffs. If you're saying he isn't as likable as Jordan and Ming becsause they are more humble then I won't argue with you, but don't tell me that he's a cocky jerk and Pierce and TMac aren't.


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

First, Steadyeddy, i know full well that Kobe Bryant gets 12 of his 25 from the Lakers. My point was that of the 13 that is left, a lot has been taken out, meaning the Adidas and Spalding contracts. Those two contracts have to take up more than half of his endorsements (read: 6 million dollars, which i mentioned in my eariler posts) and therefore lower his endorsement contract numbers considerably. The fact is that Kobe was able to get some great contracts, but was unable to keep them. Why? because he doesnt sell products. its simple as that. People weren't buying his shoes, people weren't buying spalding basketballs, Sprite hasnt become a hit craze, and McDonalds is downsizing their entire organization by closing over a 1000 chains in North America.

I am not "Hating" on Kobe Bryant. I mentioned many many times that he is an excellent product for the NBA, as seen by the Allstar voting statistics. However, he cannot sell anything else but his game. Therefore, he hasnt been able to keep his endorsements.

On to Jemel:


> Originally posted by <b>Jemel Irief</b>!
> Ming has international appeal. Plus he's a freak. Black 6'6" basketball players that can dunk are everywhere. 7'5" Asian guys are unique. When Shaq was a rookie he got more endorsments than anyone not named Jordan because he was 7'1" 300 pound backboard breaker. Nobody ever saw anything like him.


Face it. Regardless of how much of a freak Yao Ming is, Kobe Bryant is still more recognizable and popular. Therefore, he should have more endorsements. However, he does not. 



> Now you just lost points with me. Face it, you hate Kobe because you hate the Lakers. You hate Phil and Shaq as well. Did Kobe ever say anything like this-
> 
> "I'm the best player in this series, Baron has teamates that help him win."
> 
> ...


I agree with you. And the numbers back this up. Both Paul Pierce and Tracy McGrady do not have the amount of endorsements that Kobe *once* had, but now i think TMac has surpassed him. You mention these quotes but what about TMac's show of compassion when flew out a victim of the sniper attacks and made that kids day, possibly year?? Tmac has done both good and bad, and only now is he starting to get a bit more endorsements. 

I do not hate Kobe Bryant. I do hate the Lakers. I do hate blind Kobe lovers. The numbers that say that Kobe is one of the most bankable basketball players are no longer there. He lost almost every one of them, except sprite and maybe McDonalds.

This thread is not here to debate Kobe Bryant's skills on the court. Its to debate Kobe Bryant's skills off the court in the consumer market. Unfortunately for Kobe fans, he doesnt do so well now that the market has seen the results he has given them. Nike gave him a contract that most superstars wouldnt take and Kobe didnt take it. fair enough. But i have given you evidence that Kobe has lost the endorsements that put him on the list in the first place. you seemed to ignore this. so i'll say it a bit more blatently:

*KOBE BRYANT NO LONGER HAS 13 MILLION IN ENDORSEMENTS. HE LOST THEM. CHECK MY EVIDENCE ABOVE IF YOU DID NOT UNDERSTAND THE FIRST TIME.* 

got it? good. game, set, match.


----------



## steadyeddy (Jan 2, 2003)

Hogey-

Have you lost your mind like Dynasty Raider?

Bryant BOUGHT his way out of his Adidas deal because he didn't like the shoes they were coming up with. He didn't lose Spalding as you say......heck, click on Spalding.com and you will see his picture on the homepage of all places.....not Pierce or anyone else.

You guys are Amazing. LMAO!

You're right....game, set and match.


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

hogey and raider you act like your kobes agents or something.You guys no nothing about what happened with any of kobes endorsements.He has contracts with spalding still and mcdonalds.Spalding has one basketball commercial so far iwth pierce and football players.Im sure kobe will appear in one in a while. He just did a promo for mcdonalds at the all star game in february.Mcdonalds is not done with kobe he has a contract with him through 2004 or 5.He shot an espn commercial in february that is set to air soon.Wait till the playoffs start and youll probabaly get to see more kobe commercials.

Reebok and Nike are still after kobe.Kobe said in an interview in pregame on friday reebok is back in the picture.He is the most marketable player in the nba.Unless you live in a box he is everywhere.Before this year kobe made around 13 million a year just in endorsements.This guy is filthy filthy rich you dont even know how every one wants a piece of him.His white laker jersey was the top seller last year.If he wasnt marketable why would nike and reebok go after him and continue to negotiate with him an entire year.Why would coco cola the biggest soft drink company in the world make a multi million dollar campaign with kobe and air 3 different sprite commercials in two months.Yup 2 are running at the same time and all all star one in feb.One more is coming.


Its funny where are tmacs endorsements besides adidas.He is with mountain dew I have never seen him in another commercial besides an adidas one.Iverson is only in reebok commercials.Yao is in a lot of commercials because of who he is coming from china and nba has never had someone like yao here so its a big deal.Lebron will have tons of endorsements too just like yao.

It sure sounds like you hate kobe the way you describe him.Iverson said at halftime today he feels like he is the best basketball player in the world.When has kobe ever said that?But yet he is the cocky one.


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

*Ummm, for what it's worth ...*

SCORE ONE FOR KOBE-LOVERS

Apparently he renewed his contract with Spalding in June 2002 under a glorious review by the company that he was responsible for them selling 1 million balls. I don’t know what happened to his new campaign being released as advertised, but I don’t recall seeing anything new.

“Spalding recently reported it surpassed the one million mark of INFUSION basketballs sold in less than 12 months after the product was launched. This success led to the 2002 introduction of four additional Spalding NBA Infusion basketballs. "Spalding's current plans are to introduce a television spot featuring Kobe and the Infusion product line in time for back-to-school 2002." “

http://spalding.com/pressroom/sports/060702-lakers.html

Then, they hired Paul Pierce, Jerry Rice and others to help Kobe out. Apparently, he wasn’t as strong as they originally thought.

http://spalding.com/pressroom/sports/102102-pierce.html


HOGEY: It seems, the 13 million may be accurate because although they ARE NO LONGER USING HIM TO PUBLICLY ENDORSE THEIR PRODUCTS --- the contract is valid, which agrees with my original line of thinking. Like you said, he was able to OBTAIN the deals, but couldn't hold them. His lates contract with Spaulding is through 2004.

Personally, I don't like the commercial with Paul and Jerry, and didn't like the ones with Kobe. So, maybe Spaulding needs to hire another ad company and we can't blame the lackluster sales all of it on Kobe. Maybe?

BTW: I don't think a million balls is alot considering bball is a worldwide sport -- do you?


----------



## hogey11 (Aug 30, 2002)

Last post:

Kobe is not the most marketable player in the NBA. Michael Jordan is the most marketable player in the NBA.

Heck, even Shaq has more endorsement dollars than Kobe does. Kobe signed many of the deals he has now because of his rise to superstardom. However, now that everyone has seen what he can bring to the table, he is being offered less lucrative and quality deals then before. This is what i see, which is why i think that Kobe is not the most marketable player in the NBA.

Dont get all over me because i find Kobe's attitude and personality cocky and undesirable. There are much worse. I absolutely HATE Paul Pierce. IMO, he couldnt sell me a popsicle in the Sahara. My point is that Kobe has lost more endorsements than picked up. Yes, Nike and Reebok are after him, but this is expected. I mean, Nike gave Shareef Abdur-Rahim a shoe contract. Not giving Kobe one would be ludacris. However, in comparison to what the other guys are getting, Kobe's deal is a little bland. This is why i say his marketability is descending.

PS Dynasty, because he bought out his deal with Adidas, he no longer gets those endorsement dollars. Most likely, the Adidas contract was his biggest one, so therefore i feel there is no way he could reach 13 million, unless he starts doing endorsements in Italy or something....


----------



## Dynasty Raider (Nov 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>hogey11</b>!
> Last post:
> 
> Kobe is not the most marketable player in the NBA. Michael Jordan is the most marketable player in the NBA.
> ...


I completely agree with you and will ADD, many, many athletes are SIGNED with Nike, etc. The difference, IMO, is that Kobe wants a "signature" shoe and that ain't gonna happen. Nike has Jordan and Reebok has Iverson. Kobe won't sign with them because he does not want to be part of a "team" campaign --- he wants his own. And because he's NOT marketable --- it won't happen.

GOOD DISCUSSION --- too bad most Laker fans have those that don't agree with them on "ignore". :grinning: Of course, they can't really argue this one. 

This is definitely the LAST POST:


----------



## beautifulkobe (Jun 24, 2002)

Both of you have no idea what kobe is involved with and how much money he earns.Its all speculation.


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

*Re: Ummm, for what it's worth ...*



> Originally posted by <b>Dynasty Raider</b>!
> 
> “Spalding recently reported it surpassed the one million mark of INFUSION basketballs sold in less than 12 months after the product was launched. This success led to the 2002 introduction of four additional Spalding NBA Infusion basketballs. "Spalding's current plans are to introduce a television spot featuring Kobe and the Infusion product line in time for back-to-school 2002." “


Damn, I bought one of these :sigh: . No wonder it sucks.:laugh:


----------

